# Baby jellybeans!!!



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

December 28th, one of my girls had a litter of ten. They're now four days old and super adorable. I'm just wondering if I could get some help sexing them and checking for dumbos. 

Here's a link to the tumblr post with their headshots: http://allohassomerats.tumblr.com/post/106879807210/ear-shots


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You won't be able to tell ear type for a while unless there's some magical method that I don't know about. It's easiest to start telling at around 2 weeks, but you can start speculating a little before. Was this an accidental litter or do you know what dad looks like? If mom is dumbo and dad was dumbo you'll get a whole litter of dumbos. If mom is dumbo and dad was standard you'll have all standards and if mom is dumbo and dad was recessive for dumbo you'll get about 1/2 dumbo and 1/2 standard.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh and he's you a sexing guide  http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

It's easiest to compare a bunch until you know you've determined a particular sex on one and then compare the rest to them. Unless they've got really unique markings, you'll have to keep sexing them up until the moment they go to new homes (assuming you're rehoming). By that time you should be a pro, but always double check before sending them home!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Are either of the parents dumbo?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know what ears they'll have but they sure are cuties!!!!!


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

Dad was dumbo, mom isn't. Not sure if she carries it though.
Looks like I have five boys and five girls. Two rex girls and one rex boy.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Any updated pictures ?


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

I've been keeping my rat tumblr updated. I've got pictures of their genitals up as I'm second guessing myself on genders. I've been counting five and five, and am looking to get a second (or third or fourth) opinion. Here's a link to the post, though I can upload to photobucket and post to here as well if people would prefer. They also started opening their eyes today! Pictures of them will definitely be posted both places as soon as I can find my real camera!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks like you may have a few dumbos there though is hard to see clearly on some of them. At that age your looking for very round ears that if you draw a line from the nose through the eye the ear points away from it (hard to describe lol) top ears are slightly pointed top and point up to the top of the head. It becomes easier when there ears first come away from the head then really easy one they are furry mini rats. What I've found is that if you've got dumbos in a litter you can't mistake them (from day 1) however if you've not you spend ages dithering over minute differences that might be dumbos


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

It really shouldn't be hard to tell, but I second guess myself all the time. I'm just gonna wait until they're a bit older for their ear types, but I think they might all be standard.
I'm pretty sure I've been getting it right on gender, but I'm still not 100% sure.


----------

